# Garage Door Torsion Spring



## CaffeineTripp (Feb 17, 2015)

Our torsion spring for our single car insulated garage door broke just this morning.

I have yet to find out the diameter and length of the spring itself.  I have watched [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxUoJrLhaSI"]this[/ame] video and to replace it is easy enough; just get some pipe and have at it, taking all necessary safety precautions of course.

Would it be better suited to have two springs, wound half to 3/4 tension in place of one spring if I cannot find a single spring, or would it be better to have a helper spring installed?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 4, 2015)

There are places that specialize in older garage door parts.


----------

